# artist Jordu Schell



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

This guy is amazing. no, really.

monsterbrains


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he's created some great looking creatures.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Totally cool!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I watched a few tutorial videos with him in them. He definitely has talent.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

His stuff is awesome! I have two of the masks he designed, from Zagone Studios.

http://www.zagonestudios.com/Products/zs_M1011.html

Mask worn by one of our actors (second from right)










and this one:

http://www.zagonestudios.com/Products/zs_M1013.html

We used it on an actor two years ago and on a static prop in our front door this past year.


----------

